# Eastern ND fur buyers???



## ndoutdrz (Jan 24, 2004)

I am looking for info on fur buyers in the Eastern (SE) portion of ND. Also, anyone got prices for this season? I would appreciate knowing what the expected prices are for skunned and also whole carcass.

Thanks fellow sportsman.....

:sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

The one i go to is actually in MN he is in Fosston Minnesota Sundrud Furs 218-435-6915 He's not bad pretty up front about the prices no bickering and BS. I don't know about the prices yet i know there are a few more around but i haven't dealt with them yet so i don't know how they are


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw an ad in the Traill County Tribune for Oelrich Furs (spelling?) in West Fargo. It said they would be buying furs this winter. I have tossed the paper already but you could probably look it up in the phone book. Let me know what you find out if you talk to the guy. I am looking for a place also.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I would be interested to see what you guys find out about that fur buyer also and if you get any kind of prices from him could you post them please. I would like to have a few more options on where i can bring my furs.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> I saw an ad in the Traill County Tribune for Oelrich Furs (spelling?) in West Fargo. It said they would be buying furs this winter. I have tossed the paper already but you could probably look it up in the phone book. Let me know what you find out if you talk to the guy. I am looking for a place also.


Looking at hunting Coyote and Fox for the first time this year and would like to see what I could do with the hides.

I live in Fargo, so if you cna get the correct spelling...see what I can come up with


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Farmerj,

I am pretty sure that is the correct spelling. I will be down in Mayville again for the extended doe season. I will pick up another paper and I am sure the ad will be in there again. Let me know if you find the place prior to the 18th.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Fallguy said:


> Farmerj,
> 
> I am pretty sure that is the correct spelling. I will be down in Mayville again for the extended doe season. I will pick up another paper and I am sure the ad will be in there again. Let me know if you find the place prior to the 18th.


I found a listing for Oelrich in West Fargo in the residential, but nothing in the Yellow pages or business section.

I will give them a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

keep us posted


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a golfing buddy that likes to hunt coyote. Apparently he brings the whole carcass to a place in Graftron. I believe he said something around $25-30 for the whole animal. I have never hunted or sold for fur, so I have no idea how this price compares.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Would you get the name of the guy in grafton please that would be really nice for me to be able to run up there.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

farmerj said:


> Fallguy said:
> 
> 
> > Farmerj,
> ...


Just got off the phone with Tom Oelrich with Oelrich Furs. The one in the phone book was the correct number. 701-281-5988. Located in West Fargo.

Coyote for a good fur is $10-15 for the better hides. Either on the carcass or stretched and dried. Beaver is about the same, he will take deer hides also. Nice guy to talk with and has been in the business for sometime now.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

He won't touch many coyotes in this area buying them at ten to fifteen stretched and dried or on the carcass. I would say that guy is screwing a lot of people i got 25 on the round last year and have confirmed with a friend that got 40 for some prepped pelts.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

not sure what to expect or who to go to.

I am just getting into fur hunting for the first time ever. I don't know a lot of who or where to go on some of this. It would be nice to see if a guy to add a little spending money to the pocket with this.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Don't give your fur away like that you can do much better even with prices dropping this year.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Has anyone read the Dec/Jan double edition Outdoor Life?

Has an article on "Predator Hunting Secrets" by Mark Kayser in it.

A Side bar has a listing for fur companies in the US.

Groenewold Fur and wool company has THIS Listing

Fur Haresters Auction has This listing for agents.

North American Fur Auction has THIS LISTING and has a pick up at the Petro Truck Stop in Jan. There is also a drop point in Finley as well.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

From what i've heard the money usually isn't any better if you send to the auction yourself and you have to wait for a long time to get your check because they don't send you check until all your fur is bought. the last time i did it was with fox back in the early 90's and didn't get my check for a year and a half. I stick to selling to local buyers.


----------



## yotebuster (Dec 3, 2004)

Brad T., how far is that sundrud furs place from grand forks? I just moved up to grand forks(from dickinson) this year and need a place to sell furs too, but i dont want to have to drive a long ways to get rid of them. Have you been out yet this year around this area?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Fosston is an hour and 15 east of here. Been out a few times and hunted in the thompson contest this weekend. Have done alright but there is still quite a few gut piles out there.


----------

